
Things you (probably) don't know about Go - enneff
http://nf.wh3rd.net/10things/
======
4ad
You can watch Andrew's talk, along with a talk from Rob Pike and one from Evan
Shaw here: <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JE17r3n1kz4>

------
majormajor
It's broken on Chrome 19.0.1084.56 on OS X if you open it in a new tab in the
background with middle click. Plain black page, arrow keys/space changes the
number indicator in the URL, but shows no content.

Edit: and on a related note, personally I really dislike the trend of posting
slides for review outside of the context of a presentation. As something to
click on from the front page here, or to bookmark/print for future reference,
a plain page with a list that you'd just scroll up/down normally instead of
separate slides would be much handier.

------
lottoro
Go is the new Esperanto: Slightly nicer, slightly more regular but it's not
clear what problem it solves.

~~~
genwin
Check out langalot.com. Python (for example) is a nice language but I doubt it
could be used to create as brisk a similar site.

~~~
thebigshane
That is actually incredibly fast!

------
btipling
I was at this talk. It was the best meetup I've ever gone to. So many people
and so much enthusiasm. I only hope it will translate into Go's success.

------
thebigshane

       11. The gopher's name
    

Gordon? [<http://glenda.cat-v.org/friends/>]

~~~
enneff
No. His name is not Gordon.

~~~
thebigshane
I see, so his name _used_ to be Gordon[1] but he changed his name so that now
he has no name.

[1]: <http://reneefrench.blogspot.com/2009/10/gordon.html>

------
delinka
It would be nice if it didn't hijack my attempts to zoom in and read on my
phone. And some indication that swiping changes slides depending which way you
swipe.

------
zainny
I got to the landing page and didn't know how to progress either. Why not just
add some visible buttons/overlays for next/previous?

------
Xcelerate
Gosh darn gopher. Does anyone know its name? I tried Googling it but couldn't
find anything.

~~~
4ad
The recording of this talk, and two more, are here:
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JE17r3n1kz4>

It's revealed at the end.

~~~
walrus
For those who don't want to watch the whole thing, it's said just after
1:25:45. The gopher has no name.

------
papsosouid
Things I still don't know because the site is just a solid black page with
nothing on it.

~~~
enneff
It's an HTML5 presentation. I apologize if it doesn't work in your browser of
choice. Try viewing it in Chrome, instead.

~~~
georgemcbay
I viewed it in Chrome on Linux and it took me quite a while to figure out that
you advance by clicking the solid black bars on the side of the slides (which
don't even show if your browser window is too narrow). More of a UX issue than
a technical one, I guess.

~~~
cocoflunchy
Same here. Arrow buttons of some sort would help.

------
goggles99
FAIL - apparently the presentation does not work properly for half the
commentators here. The world is clearly not ready for HTML5 (not everyone uses
chrome's flavor of it either) yet so make it work with other browsers as well.

~~~
jdpage
Well, a big problem is that you're got a pretty huge sampling bias there. The
people that it works for aren't going to comment to say "it works!" because
that's the state that they expect it to be in.

It works fine for me -- Firefox 13.0.1, so it's not just Chrome-flavoured
html5.

